# will I loose root if I update to 901 from 893 via .zip in bootloader?



## toshibitsu (Dec 21, 2011)

basically as it says. i'm on 893, rooted w/ that 4EVER root applied. if I have the 901 .zip file and boot into Bootloader and update, will it lose the root? anything else I may have to worry about?

and sorry about typo in title. LOSE ROOT.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

some people say they loose root. i have went back and fourth a few times and never lost root. just make sure that you check system/bin/mount.ext3.sh after a reboot and the thee lines are still at the bottom. if they are you should be good.


----------



## toshibitsu (Dec 21, 2011)

neckbonest said:


> some people say they loose root. i have went back and fourth a few times and never lost root. just make sure that you check system/bin/mount.ext3.sh after a reboot and the thee lines are still at the bottom. if they are you should be good.


sadly, when i tried to update to 901 it gave some asset error and would not install.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

where did you put the zip? it needs to be on sd-ext


----------

